# A music dilemma



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> I'm just the opposite. Music makes me a happy worker. Happy workers work smarter.


then the mexicans must be real smart...:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

m1911 said:


> then the mexicans must be real smart...:laughing::laughing:


Ok can I take back my post? A mulligan so to speak.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Customer is texting me just now at 11pm, should I freak out? LOL


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> Once I plug that into the audio Jack, won't that kill the sound for that unit? I need sound on both the main (the one I would transmit from) unit and the aux. Speaker.



I'm not 100% sure what connections your radio has but mine has a line out which I think don't kill the audio on the radio but I have never tested it so I'm not 100% sure a line out one cut the sound like a headphone out


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Read "metalcollector" reply- he was trying to send audio to every room in his house with this adapter.

http://www.amazon.com/2-In-1-Bluetooth-Streaming-Receiver-Transmitter/dp/B00A6F31EQ#Ask

Might be of some help to your dilemma ....


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

griz said:


> Pretty much....:laughing:
> 
> remember TV repair shops & the repairman would make a housecall????


They still do, onsite TV repair still exists as a profession. 

Mike what's your audio source? Bluetooth range is crap.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> They still do, onsite TV repair still exists as a profession.
> 
> Mike what's your audio source? Bluetooth range is crap.


It's an ipod nano. I want to split the bluetooth and send it to a milwaukee radio and a milwaukee bluetooth speaker. Here's whet I ordered last night. Prime said it will be here today. 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00IQYC4R4/ref=pe_385040_127745480_TE_item


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

That's pretty slick.....:thumbsup:

What's the distance...?:blink:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

PrestigeR&D said:


> That's pretty slick.....:thumbsup:
> 
> What's the distance...?:blink:


I think it says 30' but if I locate the ipod in the middle I can separate the two units 60' apart max. Don't think I need that much space though.


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

Californiadecks said:


> Maybe I can plug a transmitter splitter into my ipod and send to both bluetooth devices. The main radio and the pilot speaker.
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00AJHAYCS?vs=1



Bluetooth is a unique one-to-one wireless connection. I haven't seen anything that shows it can perform one-to-many connections.


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

Californiadecks said:


> It's an ipod nano. I want to split the bluetooth and send it to a milwaukee radio and a milwaukee bluetooth speaker. Here's whet I ordered last night. Prime said it will be here today.
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00IQYC4R4/ref=pe_385040_127745480_TE_item



That will work. It must be creating unique Bluetooth channels for each connection.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

wallmaxx said:


> That will work. It must be creating unique Bluetooth channels for each connection.


I got it in the mail. Just haven't had time to check it out. I have a feeling the music won't stream at the same time. If that's the case it's going back.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Mike,
So have you had any time with the new device.....? If so, does it work?:blink:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

PrestigeR&D said:


> Mike,
> So have you had any time with the new device.....? If so, does it work?:blink:


Going to check it out tonight or in the morning.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Couldn't even get it to work. It's on its way back.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

There is a way to do what you want Mike. It involves Apple, you can purchace an "AirPlay" adapter for your stereo recievers . Use one adapter for each reciever and you can play multiple recievers at the same time using AirPlay. 


http://www.amazon.com/AirEnabler-Adapter-Kit-Apple-AirPlay/dp/B00EZWVZ44

There are other adapters above the page I linked up here.

I have the Denon HEOSHEOS link reciever , which is basically the same thing as AirPlay , only its their own version and the speakers it goes to has to be "their" speakers ( which I am not happy with) . Denon does not have an adapter for "their" system. 


It was just an idea I came up with other than having to use Bluetooth to multiple devices. Again, I have not used AirPlay yet but do plan on getting another reciever with AirPlay built in,....

Here is some information on how to setup multi room speakers : https://gigaom.com/2014/01/18/how-to-set-up-multiroom-audio-with-airplay-speakers-and-itunes/


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

*A Music Dilemma*

AirPlay through mobile devices can only do one device at a time and it needs to be connected to a network too. I have it in my bosch radio but I use the Apple router in the bosch to create a wireless network then trick the router and phone into thinking the router is a network but using my phones 4g to pull data in to send to the router as router does not have a modem connected to it. Basically same thing as above. 

I have no idea if other systems can do multiple outputs though. I done a thread the other day about Airfoil app on PC that will let you send to multiple speakers without using iTunes. But it's not a simple trick.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

That's not what I have read BCC,.....they mention car radio,...in the questions section of the amizon link I posted . 


This stuff gets confusing.....


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

That device you posted creates its own network like I did with the bosch radio. It's a good device if you want AirPlay and don't know how to do the settings to an airport express. 

But it will only allow one output at a time though. It's a stupid limitation of IOS for now reason other than to make you use iTunes to do that which means you will buy tracks though them.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

You sure would think with the technology they have today, something simple would be available


----------

